# Libra and type 2



## Filignano (May 26, 2022)

I am type 2 and use insulin twice a day. Does anyone with similar use a Libra? I understand type 1 use Libra but I here conflicting stories re type 2 using the system.


----------



## grovesy (May 26, 2022)

I am not an Insulin user but I have self funded the Libre for a few years.


----------



## harbottle (May 26, 2022)

I don't use insulin, but have bought a few Libres and have used them to see how food affects me. As there's nothing I can do to counteract high sugar, I just have to see how long it takes to settle down.

I find stress affects me more than food at the moment. Most of my meals don't register much of a blip, but stress at work does, especially in meetings!

I also find the Libres quite inconsistent, as towards the end of their lifespan, the readings seem to change. 

I think the guidelines have recently changed: type 1 and type 2 that use insulin should be them on prescription.


----------



## Filignano (May 26, 2022)

harbottle said:


> I don't use insulin, but have bought a few Libres and have used them to see how food affects me. As there's nothing I can do to counteract high sugar, I just have to see how long it takes to settle down.
> 
> I find stress affects me more than food at the moment. Most of my meals don't register much of a blip, but stress at work does, especially in meetings!
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your time and honesty.


----------

